# Rocky Mounatin Fur Con



## SnowQueen_TigerClaw (Apr 28, 2008)

RMFC will be my family's first con. Who else is going? I'd like to know who I might run into.


----------



## Undying Song (Apr 28, 2008)

I know this is pointless of me to say, but I -was- going to be going! *chuckles* Can't this time around, though... Hopefully next time!


----------



## Summercat (Apr 28, 2008)

I was planning on going. Until I learned they moved up teh date of the con to the weekend after Califur.

...where I have to go. Not only is it Socal's premier event, I'm on staff.

>.<


----------



## SnowQueen_TigerClaw (Apr 29, 2008)

Summercat said:


> I was planning on going. Until I learned they moved up teh date of the con to the weekend after Califur.
> 
> ...where I have to go. Not only is it Socal's premier event, I'm on staff.
> 
> >.<



Sorry 'bout that. I know we must have our priorities, especially when we are responsible for the fun.
Hope you have a great time at Califur!


----------



## Summercat (May 1, 2008)

I wanted to attend the first RMFC, and I could have, had I known when it was.


----------



## Erro (May 22, 2008)

whoo! Going! (booking the room tomarrow, kinda pushing it, but oh well )
only 2 days to go ^_^


----------



## Erro (May 24, 2008)

Hey everyone, sayin' "sup?" from RMFC '08. Anyone that's around give me a shout!


----------

